# Why do women wear lipstick?



## Ralphy1

It seems to me that it is to attract men.  And perhaps only single women looking for a man should wear it as part of the dating/mating ritual.  Also, married women or those women in a serious relationship should not so that men would know that they are not available and not to hit on them.  The thoughts of both genders are welcome on this pressing matter...


----------



## Pappy

After giving this question too much thought, my answer. To smear on my nice white shirt collar?


----------



## Ralphy1

Yes, marking their territory is a good reason...


----------



## Laurie

As I, a mere male, understands it, make up is as much about making you feel good  as look good.

If you look  like a million dollars, you'll feel like a million dollars, and that is no bad thing.

On a much smaller scale that is why I, nearer 80 than 70, take such care over selecting my aftershave, and which tie to wear!


----------



## Justme

I don't like the feel of lipstick on my lips, or any makeup on my face, I wear it very rarely. I have never in my life set out to attract a man, I don't need to!


----------



## Laurie

"I don't like the feel of lipstick on my lips,"

There you and I will have to differ!


----------



## Ralphy1

I liked the feel of lipstick on my lips during my courting year...


----------



## Justme

My husband would not have been happy if I had left lipstick stains on his cheek!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## QuickSilver

So you really want to know?   It's a mating thing...  no..  I'm serious.    In the animal species, females oftern present color and swelling  to signal to males when they are ready to mate..  for example.. female baboons butt swells and reddens when they are in esterase..  Swollen pouty red lips are a subtle signal of fertility and readiness to mate..   It's VERY primal.


----------



## Cookie

Check out Wikipedia on why lipstick - very informative.  I personally prefer natural lip balms to prevent chapped lips.  Red lipstick doesn't look so great on everyone.  However, Wiki mentions that photography (movies, esp black & white) helped make lipstick use more popular.  And of course there's today's heavy marketing of cosmetics.  Anthropological reasons aside, I think women like lipstick because it's fun and don't girls just wanna have fun?


----------



## Justme

Cookie said:


> Check out Wikipedia on why lipstick - very informative.  I personally prefer natural lip balms to prevent chapped lips.  Red lipstick doesn't look so great on everyone.  However, Wiki mentions that photography (movies, esp black & white) helped make lipstick use more popular.  And of course there's today's heavy marketing of cosmetics.  Anthropological reasons aside, I think women like lipstick because it's fun and don't girls just wanna have fun?



Not that sort of fun, definitely NOT!


----------



## QuickSilver

There was a study done to see if the theory that RED is a very sensual.. ie ****** color for men..  It was thought that men are subconsciously aroused by it.    I won't get too graphic... but a female body part was shown to men in various shades of pink all the way to red.  Red came in dead last.. Pink won out.  But I think it just shows that the men asked were aware of what the actual body part looks like.    

Now guys.... control yourselves!!


----------



## Justme

On the occasions I have worn lipstick I have always worn a muted red colour, I think bright red looks ghastly, my husband would hate it. Not that I dress etc to please him, but myself.


----------



## jujube

When I was younger, naturally I wore lipstick to be more attractive. The older I get, the less color I have in my lips.  I wear a subtle shade of lipstick because when I look in the mirror in the morning, my lips almost disappear into my face.   When I want a real lift, I wear a slightly darker color.....it makes me feel good to look good.


----------



## Cookie

bad, bad, bad monkey!


----------



## Justme

jujube said:


> When I was younger, naturally I wore lipstick to be more attractive. The older I get, the less color I have in my lips.  I wear a subtle shade of lipstick because when I look in the mirror in the morning, my lips almost disappear into my face.   When I want a real lift, I wear a slightly darker color.....it makes me feel good to look good.



Each to their own of course. I have never had any interest in looking good, only pleasing myself in that respect..


----------



## Cookie

re picture:

bad, bad, bad monkey!


----------



## QuickSilver

Cookie said:


> bad, bad, bad monkey!




Did you also know that High Heels also use this same primal message?   A woman in high heels has to stick out her butt in order to distribute her weight so she can walk.  It's another subtle "come on" used to get a man's attention.


----------



## Justme

QuickSilver said:


> Did you also know that High Heels also use this same primal message?   A woman in high heels has to stick out her butt in order to distribute her weight so she can walk.  It's another subtle "come on" used to get a man's attention.



I would break my neck if I ever wore high heels!


----------



## Cookie

Survival of the species and all that - party on dudes and dudettes - go forth and multiply!


----------



## QuickSilver

Cookie said:


> Survival of the species and all that - party on dudes and dudettes - go forth and multiply!



That certainly is what biology is all about..  Anything to gain the advantage to distrubute ones DNA


----------



## Cookie

After the two world wars with so many lost lives -  it was necessary to look sexy and reproduce.  I notice post war years women wore lots of red lipstick and high heels. The 50's was when Marilyn Monroe was in her heyday and Playboy magazine began.


----------



## JustBonee

I've never worn red lipstick in my life .. ... just don't like it or the look.   I do however wear lip gloss often,  because it feels good,  and also keeps lips from cracking in cold weather.  ... pink and peachy colors for me.


----------



## QuickSilver

Personally, I hate the feel of lipstick or lip gloss... I feel like I've bitten into a greasy piece of fried chicken and didn't wipe my mouth.. Yuck.


----------



## Bee

I wear lipstick to make me feel good and hopefully look good to other people.......................if I attract the opposite sex whilst wearing it then it has done it's job.......................and I am chuffed to bits.:bigwink::happy:


----------



## Ameriscot

The only makeup I wear any more is liptstick.  It adds a bit of colour to my pale face. 

I haven't worn high heels for about 20 years.


----------



## metasegue

*When I saw the title of the thread I knew the direction it would take but I wasn't prepared for the monkey. I reached deep into my primate memory and couldn't find a responsive chord...thank God.:hororr:  Actually, I've always preferred (and gravitated toward) women who were casually attractive and could turn a witty phrase.*


----------



## AprilT

I wear it because it brightens my face and I do like how it feels on my lips.  I wear it whether I'm going to only be spending time around my gal pals for the day or whomever whatever species, but, I don't wear what I wear for the sake of men, I do what I do for my comfort and fun.  More often than not, I've had more men bother me when I've been less glammed up, so if I really wanted to go out of my way to appeal to more men, I'd stick with wearing  no lipstick, more jeans and tees and less dresses and the like.  I've found that I'm more approachable when I don't take much time with my appearance.  So, my face paint is more of a deterrent, except to a select few.  :bowknot:


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, those Stiletto high heels of today sure can draw some attention when worn into Wal Mart by a lady shopping! My wife only wears Pumps, sometimes. Most of the time, she is in tennis shoes.

As far as lipstick goes, she does wear it and it don't bother me at all. I've seen some women who didn't wear lipstick or any makeup at all.....can look sort of DULL/PLAIN to me, but that is me. Then again, some wear too much makeup. That can look somewhat "gaudy" to me (IMO, again). 

A lot of young women of today also like to wear low-cut tops. To me, I like the regular tops my wife wears. 

Anyway, since I'm happily married and absolutely LOVE my wife, I don't look at other women like I did years ago when I was single. 

In fact, my wife will wear a baseball cap at times. Her second husband hated it, but it don't bother me at all.  




QuickSilver said:


> Did you also know that High Heels also use this same primal message?   A woman in high heels has to stick out her butt in order to distribute her weight so she can walk.  It's another subtle "come on" used to get a man's attention.


----------



## Davey Jones

re:females oftern present color and swelling  to signal to males when they are ready to mate.

Swelling?? I thought it was only the males that did the swelling..(Im all confused).


----------



## SeaBreeze

I never cared for lipstick, I think I tried white lipstick in the 60s.   Once or twice in my lifetime I've worn a pale pink.  I never liked to use lipstick, haven't used any other makeup except for a little bit around the eyes.  It looks nice on some women, but not for me.  I think that any makeup, hairstyle, etc. is a little bit for us, and a little bit for the men/husbands...although my hubby says I'm fine naturally and don't need anything.  It's just a habit really, that I started in my teens.  There are days, or when I'm out camping, that I wear none.


----------



## Falcon

Red lipstick, mascara and high heeled (not too high) pumps on a girl/woman have always appealed to me.

SOME women who think they're gorgeous without any of that had better think again. VERY few can get away
with it.

 But if you think otherwise, that's your business. I'm just expressing MY likes and dislikes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Ok-now I`m going to freak you all out. I actually have my "lipstick" tattooed on. About 20 years ago,I realized my lips had become very,very pale and I looked really "washed out". But lipstick (or makeup in general) just doesn`t last on me,so I had my lips tattooed. It hurts like hell,I have to say. But that didn`t stop me from having it done again ten years later when it started to fade. That time my son`s ex did it-it hurt worse than the first time but maybe she was a little heavy-handed on purpose  Anyway,I still wear lipstick over,but when that wears off I still have some color underneath. I`m actually due to have them done again but not sure I will bother...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, in my case, I never set out to be "gorgeous", LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I knew someone at work that had her eyeliner, eyebrows and lips tattooed, not something I would want to lock myself into personally.  I guess it's less of a chance with the lips, but black tattoo liner under and over the eye, may not look very good once that gal reaches her 60s and 70s.  Glad you're happy with it Mrs. R, never even thought about having to get it redone over again.


----------



## Justme

To me it seems weird that women would want to demean themselves by attracting the male of the species, I hoped we would have evolved beyond that sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

SeaBreeze said:


> I knew someone at work that had her eyeliner, eyebrows and lips tattooed, not something I would want to lock myself into personally.  I guess it's less of a chance with the lips, but black tattoo liner under and over the eye, may not look very good once that gal reaches her 60s and 70s.  Glad you're happy with it Mrs. R, never even thought about having to get it redone over again.



I would never have considered getting eyeliner or brows or anything else done-for exactly the reason you stated,SB. Who knows what it would look like when the skin starts to sag. Not to mention,I can`t imagine having all those tools and ink that close to my eyes.


----------



## Bee

Justme said:


> To me it seems weird that women would want to demean themselves by attracting the male of the species, I hoped we would have evolved beyond that sort of thing.



May be so but it ain't 'alf fun trying and I do enjoy a bit of fun in my life.:bigwink:


----------



## AprilT

Well, I've seen some nice eyebrow work, and when it's in the budget, I will take the risk, cause my brows are getting too sparse  and I'm tired of having to fill them in.  If they fall to my chin so be it, by that time, I won't care what I look like anyway.


----------



## Justme

Bee said:


> May be so but it ain't 'alf fun trying and I do enjoy a bit of fun in my life.:bigwink:



Each to their own, but I don't see that as fun at all!


----------



## Bee

Oh! dear


----------



## QuickSilver

Davey Jones said:


> re:females oftern present color and swelling  to signal to males when they are ready to mate.
> 
> Swelling?? I thought it was only the males that did the swelling..(Im all confused).



Obviously Davey... you weren't paying attention...


----------



## QuickSilver

Justme said:


> To me it seems weird that women would want to demean themselves by attracting the male of the species, I hoped we would have evolved beyond that sort of thing.



Seriously?


----------



## Denise1952

LOL!! Exactly right Pappy, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Laurie said:


> As I, a mere male, understands it, make up is as much about making you feel good  as look good.
> 
> If you look  like a million dollars, you'll feel like a million dollars, and that is no bad thing.
> 
> On a much smaller scale that is why I, nearer 80 than 70, take such care over selecting my aftershave, and which tie to wear!



Nice to know there are still men that like to dress nice and use aftershave


----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> When I was younger, naturally I wore lipstick to be more attractive. The older I get, the less color I have in my lips.  I wear a subtle shade of lipstick because when I look in the mirror in the morning, my lips almost disappear into my face.   When I want a real lift, I wear a slightly darker color.....it makes me feel good to look good.



I'm with you jujube  Also, I think lightening up on the makeup is just, good taste but I do love my lipstick when I am going somewhere, or folks over, and a little blush.  I have a tremor and it is harder all the time to keep from putting my eye out when I try eye-makeup.  Also, I can't find any that doesn't make my eyes water, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Cookie said:


> re picture:
> 
> bad, bad, bad monkey!



grossest thing I've seen, probably have nightmares tonight, but you're a hoot!!


----------



## Denise1952

Bee said:


> I wear lipstick to make me feel good and hopefully look good to other people.......................if I attract the opposite sex whilst wearing it then it has done it's job.......................and I am chuffed to bits.:bigwink::happy:



I think it's pretty if worn right, I used to do it for men, but now it's more for me.  But if I can still turn a head (towards me not away smarties out there, lol) I still love the attention, so I'm vain, who cares.


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, those Stiletto high heels of today sure can draw some attention when worn into Wal Mart by a lady shopping! My wife only wears Pumps, sometimes. Most of the time, she is in tennis shoes.
> 
> As far as lipstick goes, she does wear it and it don't bother me at all. I've seen some women who didn't wear lipstick or any makeup at all.....can look sort of DULL/PLAIN to me, but that is me. Then again, some wear too much makeup. That can look somewhat "gaudy" to me (IMO, again).
> 
> A lot of young women of today also like to wear low-cut tops. To me, I like the regular tops my wife wears.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm happily married and absolutely LOVE my wife, I don't look at other women like I did years ago when I was single.
> 
> In fact, my wife will wear a baseball cap at times. Her second husband hated it, but it don't bother me at all.



LOL! Couldn't resist CR


----------



## Denise1952

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ok-now I`m going to freak you all out. I actually have my "lipstick" tattooed on. About 20 years ago,I realized my lips had become very,very pale and I looked really "washed out". But lipstick (or makeup in general) just doesn`t last on me,so I had my lips tattooed. It hurts like hell,I have to say. But that didn`t stop me from having it done again ten years later when it started to fade. That time my son`s ex did it-it hurt worse than the first time but maybe she was a little heavy-handed on purpose  Anyway,I still wear lipstick over,but when that wears off I still have some color underneath. I`m actually due to have them done again but not sure I will bother...



Hi Mrs. R., doesn't freak me.  My friend Sally had her eyebrow tatooed and they are lovely.  She almost 70, and had them done when she was about 60.  Also, my niece by marriage had her eyeliner done, I think thats all, but it looks good.  She wouldn't fess up to whether it hurt or not but I am sure it did, LOL!  I'm chicken, plus, money to slim, but I can't stay I wouldn't have some eyeliner done as that's the hardest for me to put on.  As long as I was sure it would not be gawdy


----------



## Denise1952

Justme said:


> To me it seems weird that women would want to demean themselves by attracting the male of the species, I hoped we would have evolved beyond that sort of thing.



What, evolved into non-creation, as in, no more babies.


----------



## Denise1952

Bee said:


> May be so but it ain't 'alf fun trying and I do enjoy a bit of fun in my life.:bigwink:


Geez Bee,

too bad there's an ocean between us, we could go out and cruise some fellers


----------



## Justme

QuickSilver said:


> Seriously?



Seriously!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Maybe I just met and married my husband too young,but I have never thought of makeup as a way to attract men-given that I haven`t been wanting to attract one since I was 15. I don`t wear a lot of makeup at all, but what little I wear,I wear every day. Even if we go out for a special occasion, I wear the same as I wear daily. Like I said,doesn`t really matter because it doesn`t last on me anyway. Makeup,for me,is just something that makes me like what I see in the mirror a little better,not to attract men.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

nwlady said:


> LOL!! Exactly right Pappy, LOL!!



This is exactly how I would feel I would look in red lipstick lol!


----------



## QuickSilver

I am considering having eyebrows tattooed on..  Mine are pretty thin and I hate penciling them in..  I would just have to find someone I would trust to do it..  Because if they are horrible, you are stuck with them.


----------



## AprilT

With makeup, a little really does go a long way, but no makeup is fine as well for those that so choose.


----------



## Denise1952

it's funny I never like red either, always pinks or mauves, and not bright  Some of those young gals look like they are wearing wax lips


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> I am considering having eyebrows tattooed on..  Mine are pretty thin and I hate penciling them in..  I would just have to find someone I would trust to do it..  Because if they are horrible, you are stuck with them.



That is part of the hesitation, finding someone's work you feel confident about.  I've tented mine in the past, but, it was supposed to last up to six weeks and it only lasted like five days, but it was great while it lasted even for those few days


----------



## Denise1952

I so agree, I think some folks look so great without makeup, I've been envious because I don't "feel" I even look "well" let alone good without some color, LOL!


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> With makeup, a little really does go a long way, but no makeup is fine as well for those that so choose.



I have stopped wearing foundation.. and absolutely no powder.  Nothing worse than having them caked in all the little lines and wrinkles.  The most I wear is a tinted moisturizer to even skin tone..   I use a bit of blush..  eyebrow pencil... and for evenings out, some eyeliner and mascera.  no lipstick.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> I have stopped wearing foundation.. and absolutely no powder.  Nothing worse than having them fill in all the little lines and wrinkles.  The most I wear is a tinted moisturizer to even skin tone..   I use a bit of blush..  eyebrow pencil... and for evenings out, some eyeliner and mascera.  no lipstick.




Yep, tinted moisturizer is all I have worn in the past few years.  Prior to that, no foundation except for evenings out, but even now, I just the tinted moisturizer then.


----------



## Denise1952

I agree about the foundation.  I never wore it, but then someone talked me into their product they were selling, when the mineral thing came out.  But the first thing I noticed was how it emphasized the lines more, so yeah, only a nice moisturizer, and the colored ones are nice too.


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> I agree about the foundation.  I never wore it, but then someone talked me into their product they were selling, when the mineral thing came out.  But the first thing I noticed was how it emphasized the lines more, so yeah, only a nice moisturizer, and the colored ones are nice too.



I kept hearing all these great things about the mineral powder and gave it a try, one of my worse makeup buys to date.  I should have taken it back, but thought maybe I wasn't applying it correctly, no, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Denise1952

Anyone recommend a more on the inexpensive brand of tinted moisturizer I might try?  Be nice to have the moisture and a little cover in one.  Without showing accentuating the lines of course


----------



## Bee

nwlady said:


> I think it's pretty if worn right, I used to do it for men, but now it's more for me._*  But if I can still turn a head (towards me not away smarties out there, lol) I still love the attention, so I'm vain, who cares*_.



I am with you on that one Denise.:bigwink:


----------



## Bee

nwlady said:


> Geez Bee,
> 
> too bad there's an ocean between us, we could go out and cruise some fellers



Crikey what a combination...........................but think of the fun we could have.:lofl:


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> Anyone recommend a more on the inexpensive brand of tinted moisturizer I might try?  Be nice to have the moisture and a little cover in one.  Without showing accentuating the lines of course



For the past couple of years I've been using Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream, but.  I like it because it has sunscreen which is one of the main reasons I started using tinted moisturize at all, wanted the sunscreen without all the icky white mess, this filled the bill quite nicely.


----------



## QuickSilver

What does the BB stand for?   I see it, but don't know

Anyway.. I use the Olay tinted moisturizer.. $20.  and it goes a long way as it slides on silky smooth.


----------



## AprilT

QuickSilver said:


> What does the BB stand for?   I see it, but don't know
> 
> Anyway.. I use the Olay tinted moisturizer.. $20.  and it goes a long way as it slides on silky smooth.



Beauty Balm and or Blemish Balm.


----------



## Bee

*Here you go Denise





*


----------



## hollydolly

I'm a girly girl, so I wear make-up and lipstick and mascara to go out, and to work, ( not too much), and also I have every shade of lipstick going...including red, certainly not to attract men, but as Bee said..if it does attract them then  bring it on  lol 


Pink is my favourite shade..and the reason lots of women don't suit red  is because it tends to make less than white teeth look yellow ..but my teeth are very white so I can get away with wearing red occasionally..usually on an evening out rather than for work!!


----------



## Denise1952

Bee said:


> Crikey what a combination...........................but think of the fun we could have.:lofl:



I think we'd have more fun over your way Hit some of those Pubs I've only seen in movies, lol


----------



## Denise1952

oh wow, must be way fun if it's not available in the US:woohoo1:I'm checking the flights now, LOLnthego:


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> For the past couple of years I've been using Maybelline Dream Fresh BB cream, but.  I like it because it has sunscreen which is one of the main reasons I started using tinted moisturize at all, wanted the sunscreen without all the icky white mess, this filled the bill quite nicely.



My stuff is all Maybeline, even my lipstick so I'll look for the Dream Fresh, thanks April


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> My stuff is all Maybeline, even my lipstick so I'll look for the Dream Fresh, thanks April



Any time.


----------



## Bee

nwlady said:


> oh wow, must be way fun if it's not available in the US:woohoo1:I'm checking the flights now, LOLnthego:



Bring it on Denise, I know where there are some cracking pubs we could visit and not too far from me.....:bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I think we'd have more fun over your way Hit some of those Pubs I've only seen in movies, lol



Hey, I wouldn't mind joining you all for a UK pub crawl!


----------



## Pam

Count me in too..... layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

Pam said:


> Count me in too..... layful:



Grab your lipsticks, girls and let's hit the road!


----------



## Justme

nwlady said:


> Nice to know there are still men that like to dress nice and use aftershave



My husband has no interest in clothes, I always bought them for him, apart from his suits and shoes which obviously had to be tried on for fitting purposes. Thank goodness he has never worn aftershave, I hate perfume on a man!


----------



## Bee

Ameriscot said:


> Grab your lipsticks, girls and let's hit the road!




Right girls I've got the...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...let's hit those pubs.:bigwink:


:bounce:


----------



## Vivjen

See you in an hour Bee...meet by a river everybody?


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> See you in an hour Bee...meet by a river everybody?



Cool!  Who's going to be our designated driver?


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Cool!  Who's going to be our designated driver?



OH!  Me, me, me, I can do that, plus I haven't driven in years.  But there may be a hitch, the DMV, won't renew my license, something about silly seizures.  LOL, but if you all are game, I'll drive all the same.


----------



## Justme

AprilT said:


> OH!  Me, me, me, I can do that, plus I haven't driven in years.  But there may be a hitch, the DMV, won't renew my license, something about silly seizures.  LOL, but if you all are game, I'll drive all the same.



If you have seizures you would be crazy to drive and should be prosecuted for doing so!


----------



## Pam

AprilT said:


> OH!  Me, me, me, I can do that, plus I haven't driven in years.  But there may be a hitch, the DMV, won't renew my license, something about silly seizures.  LOL, but if you all are game, I'll drive all the same.



Fine by me, April.... might as well go out with a bang!! LOL


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> OH!  Me, me, me, I can do that, plus I haven't driven in years.  But there may be a hitch, the DMV, won't renew my license, something about silly seizures.  LOL, but if you all are game, I'll drive all the same.



You do know you'll be driving on the left?  With lots of big roundabouts?


----------



## shedevil7953

I've never liked the maintenance of wearing lipstick........using a straw, touch ups during the day, lipstick on my coffee cup, etc.  Even tried the all day ones a few years back and that felt like dried paint on my lips .  My husband says wearing lipstick makes a woman's lips look like a chicken's butt LOL :lofl:


----------



## oakapple

I'll join you, but do you mind if I get a taxi?
I always wear lipstick, it gives a bit of colour and shine and prevents lips getting dry in Winter.Never red though,peaches and pinks mostly.


----------



## Denise1952

Omgosh, I'm gettin dizzy lookin at that, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Pam said:


> Count me in too..... layful:



Oh Pam, where do you shop?? I have to have something like that, and oh yeah, it's gotta sparkle


----------



## Denise1952

Hey Oak, I'll share that taxi with you, or maybe Bee will chauffer us about


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Oh Pam, where do you shop?? I have to have something like that, and oh yeah, it's gotta sparkle



LOL.  We'll have to wear something sparkly.  We'll be a hot bunch of grannies for this pub crawl!  :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952

shedevil7953 said:


> I've never liked the maintenance of wearing lipstick........using a straw, touch ups during the day, lipstick on my coffee cup, etc.  Even tried the all day ones a few years back and that felt like dried paint on my lips .  My husband says wearing lipstick makes a woman's lips look like a chicken's butt LOL :lofl:



Well, at least he didn't say a "monkey's" butt:awman:


----------



## Denise1952

Justme said:


> If you have seizures you would be crazy to drive and should be prosecuted for doing so!



That was meant to be a joke.


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> OH!  Me, me, me, I can do that, plus I haven't driven in years.  But there may be a hitch, the DMV, won't renew my license, something about silly seizures.  LOL, but if you all are game, I'll drive all the same.



Hilarious April  Love folks with a sense of humor


----------



## Justme

nwlady said:


> That was meant to be a joke.



Then it wasn't very funny! Seizures are horrible my husband now suffers from epilepsy after his serious illness!


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  We'll have to wear something sparkly.  We'll be a hot bunch of grannies for this pub crawl!  :sentimental:



That's for sure!


----------



## Just plain me

I like my makeup, lipstick and hair dye! I have people tell me I look much better and they are Ladies. I don't know any men who aren't friends with my husband. So it is definitly not to attract men. Maybe one day I will post pics with and without. Just not today I am still in gown and housecoat even though it is 3PM. If I had some place to go I could change all that in 15 minutes except for the hair which would require a curling iron. My daughter tells me I look much younger with.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> You do know you'll be driving on the left?  With lots of big roundabouts?



Driving on the wrong side will make it that much more of an adventure.

============================================================================================

For the record, I do have a seizure disorder, but if I can't learn to laugh at myself and the many medical issues that have caused my life to take a major turn, I would just crawl up into a ball and stay in that position.  I choose to indulge my sense of humor about the matter at my own expense, I don't joke about anyones else's illnesses, just my own.  Sorry it offends, but it is mine to fine joy or pain it as I see fit.


Now back to the fun stuff, I want to also sit facing backwards as I drive and No cabs for yous.  :tongue:


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Driving on the wrong side will make it that much more of an adventure.
> 
> ============================================================================================
> 
> For the record, I do have a seizure disorder, but if I can't learn to laugh at myself and the many medical issues that have caused my life to take a major turn, I would just crawl up into a ball and stay in that position.  I choose to indulge my sense of humor about the matter at my own expense, I don't joke about anyones else's illnesses, just my own.  Sorry it offends, but it is mine to fine joy or pain it as I see fit.
> 
> 
> Now back to the fun stuff, I want to also sit facing backwards as I drive and No cabs for yous.  :tongue:



Sorry, but I always feel compelled to point it that's it's not the _wrong_ side, it's the _other_ side.  :biggrin-new:


----------



## oakapple

No cabs? In that case I will cycle there [though after the pub crawl I will be weaving about all over the road.] I will wear something extra sparkly so that other road users can give me a wide berth.The question is where will we start off? The Old Red Lion, The Ram's Head, The King's Arms or The Rat and Drainpipe? The real ale is good in The Ram's Head, there is a dartboard in The Old Red Lion, The King's Arms does good Cornish Pasties and the Rat and Drainpipe has an interesting clientele[as long as you don't mind psycho bikers.]


----------



## Ameriscot

oakapple said:


> No cabs? In that case I will cycle there [though after the pub crawl I will be weaving about all over the road.] I will wear something extra sparkly so that other road users can give me a wide berth.The question is where will we start off? The Old Red Lion, The Ram's Head, The King's Arms or The Rat and Drainpipe? The real ale is good in The Ram's Head, there is a dartboard in The Old Red Lion, The King's Arms does good Cornish Pasties and the Rat and Drainpipe has an interesting clientele[as long as you don't mind psycho bikers.]



I think cabs are a good idea.  Or pubs attached to hotels to sleep it off.  :beguiled:


----------



## Pam

Okay ladies... a cab it is.


----------



## Denise1952

oakapple said:


> No cabs? In that case I will cycle there [though after the pub crawl I will be weaving about all over the road.] I will wear something extra sparkly so that other road users can give me a wide berth.The question is where will we start off? The Old Red Lion, The Ram's Head, The King's Arms or The Rat and Drainpipe? The real ale is good in The Ram's Head, there is a dartboard in The Old Red Lion, The King's Arms does good Cornish Pasties and the Rat and Drainpipe has an interesting clientele[as long as you don't mind psycho bikers.]



I vote Rat and Drainpipe, I'll fit in best there


----------



## Denise1952

Pam said:


> Okay ladies... a cab it is.
> 
> View attachment 11049



Oh I'm lovin it!!  Hey, why don't we chip in and get a limo, with a bar!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Oh wait! Yes it does! Just click on Edit Post down in the green area by Reply and it will give you the option to Delete it.


----------



## oakapple

nwlady said:


> I vote Rat and Drainpipe, I'll fit in best there


 You know best!layful:


----------



## oakapple

Pam said:


> Okay ladies... a cab it is.
> 
> View attachment 11049


  Pam, is that you in the red dress?


----------



## Pam

oakapple said:


> Pam, is that you in the red dress?



:yeah:


----------



## Bee

nwlady said:


> I vote Rat and Drainpipe, I'll fit in best there



Denise it looks like you will be split in 2......I live very close to a garrison town and from what I have been told there are some fit young men that gets around the pubs in the town.:bigwink:........plus an army uniform does it for me every time.:bounce:


What's all this talk about taxie's, poor April has been dismissed before she gets started and lets face it when we neck a few jars will anyone care if she has a license or not.:lofl:


----------



## AprilT

Bee said:


> Denise it looks like you will be split in 2......I live very close to a garrison town and from what I have been told there are some fit young men that gets around the pubs in the town.:bigwink:........plus an army uniform does it for me every time.:bounce:
> 
> 
> What's all this talk about taxie's, poor April has been dismissed before she gets started and lets face it when we neck a few jars will anyone care if she has a license or not.:lofl:



LOL, at least someone is still thinking of me.  Hmphf to the ones that dismiss my driving skills.  What's really funny is I live within a block of several pubs and in the four years going on five living in this neighborhood, I've only stepped in three of them once each in the those past four years.  New's years eve, a going away party for a neighbor, and a planned parenthood game night event of which I won a prize for best group name.  Something blushfully sinful of which I can't remember the name.  And of course to keep on topic, I was wearing lipstick, red of course.


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> LOL, at least someone is still thinking of me.  Hmphf to the ones that dismiss my driving skills.  What's really funny is I live within a block of several pubs and in the four years going on five living in this neighborhood, I've only stepped in three of them once each in the those past four years.  New's years eve, a going away party for a neighbor, and a planned parenthood game night event of which I won a prize for best group name.  Something blushfully sinful of which I can't remember the name.  And of course to keep on topic, I was wearing lipstick, red of course.



I was thinking of you April, no one of us having to drive is the most fun, and safe, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952

Bee said:


> Denise it looks like you will be split in 2......I live very close to a garrison town and from what I have been told there are some fit young men that gets around the pubs in the town.:bigwink:........plus an army uniform does it for me every time.:bounce:
> 
> 
> What's all this talk about taxie's, poor April has been dismissed before she gets started and lets face it when we neck a few jars will anyone care if she has a license or not.:lofl:



Oh metoo on the Army Uniforms  I was joking about bikers, not that I dislike bikers, I just don't want to ever have to ride a hog again  ooochee, ouchee!!


----------



## Pam

Any sailors there, Bee?? You know my preference is for a Naval man....submariners especially.  But if not... then a soldier will have to do.


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> I was thinking of you April, no one of us having to drive is the most fun, and safe, LOL!



I know, you are such a sweetheart.  :bighug:  LOL and after a couple of pints, everyone will be the best people in the world in my eyes.  How dry I am.  :beerandwhistle::cheers:.  I may not be much of a drinker, but, this coming holiday season, I'm going to get so smashed, it will be shameful.


----------



## Denise1952

AprilT said:


> I know, you are such a sweetheart.  :bighug:  LOL and after a couple of pints, everyone will be the best people in the world in my eyes.  How dry I am.  :beerandwhistle::cheers:.  I may not be much of a drinker, but, this coming holiday season, I'm going to get so smashed, it will be shameful.



I just have 1 glass of wine


----------



## AprilT

nwlady said:


> I just have 1 glass of wine




I have friends whom would love a glass that size.  :excited:


----------



## Denise1952

hic-up!!


----------



## jujube

How's the old saying go? "I drink to make you more attractive..."     

Or as Willie Nelson sings:

"Last night I came in at 2 with a 10 and at 10 I woke up with a 2.  
I got 20-20 vision when I ain't drinkin' but boy! when I've had a few. 
I ain't never been to bed with an ugly woman but I shore woke up with a few. 
 Last night I came in at 2 with a 10 and at 10 I work up with a 2.  "

Of course, I imagine anyone who woke up with Willy's head on the pillow beside her would wonder what SHE had been drinking the night before.


----------



## Denise1952

my thoughts exactly Jujube, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mrs. Robinson

It`s called "beer goggles"...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Oh yea, SB......been there, done that.


----------



## Ralphy1

Closing time or opening time they are all fine...


----------



## Justme

People who get drunk are idiots, I have never been drunk or close to it in my life. Alcohol in strict moderation is pleasant and sensible.


----------



## jujube

Where's a falling house when you need one?


----------



## Bee

For goodness sake, lighten up Justme and stop spoiling a fun thread.:aargh:


----------



## Cookie

anyone please  - how are the quotations in the bubble done?  would like to refer to someone's comment....


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> anyone please  - how are the quotations in the bubble done?  would like to refer to someone's comment....



Just hit Reply with Quote.


----------



## Cookie

[People who get drunk are idiots, I have never been drunk or close to it  in my life. Alcohol in strict moderation is pleasant and sensible. 				]

sure about that?  Reformed smokers sometimes have zero tolerance for smokers after they quit - I used to smoke, but now can't stand the smell - is it like that  - did you, granny once upon a time imbibe to the max?


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> [People who get drunk are idiots, I have never been drunk or close to it  in my life. Alcohol in strict moderation is pleasant and sensible.                 ]
> 
> sure about that?  Reformed smokers sometimes have zero tolerance for smokers after they quit - I used to smoke, but now can't stand the smell - is it like that  - did you, granny once upon a time imbibe to the max?



I'm a ex smoker as well and I'm very fussy about being around smoke.  

Ignore Justme.  She thrives on being negative.  

(To quote - just hit the Reply With Quote in the post you are quoting which is right next to the Reply button).


----------



## Justme

Cookie said:


> [People who get drunk are idiots, I have never been drunk or close to it  in my life. Alcohol in strict moderation is pleasant and sensible.                 ]
> 
> sure about that?  Reformed smokers sometimes have zero tolerance for smokers after they quit - I used to smoke, but now can't stand the smell - is it like that  - did you, granny once upon a time imbibe to the max?



That is the absolute truth. I have never smoked, nor have any of my immediate family thank goodness. I have never touched an illegal drug, or know anyone who has!


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> I'm a ex smoker as well and I'm very fussy about being around smoke.
> 
> 
> (To quote - just hit the Reply With Quote in the post you are quoting which is right next to the Reply button).



Thanks, Ameriscot, I think I'm technically challenged today.  I hope that works.  I just put my cursor on the sentence in your post, and clicked reply with quote,  what came out was not what it looks like in other posts - the bubble with writing inside.  Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Cookie

Ok - that looks good.  Thanks again.  And that goodness we have the anti-smoking policies in place now in restaurants and pubs.


----------



## Vivjen

I am going out tonight....where I will drink;quite a lot; and smoke; just a little, but without my lip pie, because I have come back from NZ with a cold sore.
so how many people have I offended....everybody?


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Ok - that looks good.  Thanks again.  And that goodness we have the anti-smoking policies in place now in restaurants and pubs.



You've got it now!  

In Scotland all places of employment are non-smoking, that includes just about any where.  Even on train platforms outdoors.


----------



## Cookie

Here in Toronto even restaurant patios are off limits - I get headaches if I smoke, but that doesn't mean never ever ever - there have been times.


----------



## Pam

Vivjen said:


> I am going out tonight....where I will drink;quite a lot; and smoke; just a little, but without my lip pie, because I have come back from NZ with a cold sore.
> so how many people have I offended....everybody?



Have a good night.... !

:very_drunk:


----------



## Ameriscot

Vivjen said:


> I am going out tonight....where I will drink;quite a lot; and smoke; just a little, but without my lip pie, because I have come back from NZ with a cold sore.
> so how many people have I offended....everybody?



Nope, haven't offended me.  I always drink too much when I'm with a certain friend.  She keeps refilling my wine glass!!  And I keep not saying no!  

I haven't smoked for 21 years but when I did I could smoke 2 packs in one night if I was drinking.

Anyway, have a good time!


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Here in Toronto even restaurant patios are off limits - I get headaches if I smoke, but that doesn't mean never ever ever - there have been times.



We still often have to walk through walls of smoke when we leave a building as that's where the smokers congregate.  Cough cough cough....


----------



## Cookie

Vivjen said:


> I am going out tonight....where I will drink;quite a lot; and smoke; just a little, but without my lip pie, because I have come back from NZ with a cold sore.
> so how many people have I offended....everybody?



Have a great time - Not offended - I love wine and can drink lots easy.  Like the hard stuff too, but keep it for special occasions.  Only wish it didn't cost so much.


----------



## Denise1952

Cookie said:


> [People who get drunk are idiots, I have never been drunk or close to it  in my life. Alcohol in strict moderation is pleasant and sensible.                 ]
> 
> sure about that?  Reformed smokers sometimes have zero tolerance for smokers after they quit - I used to smoke, but now can't stand the smell - is it like that  - did you, granny once upon a time imbibe to the max?



I think mine is really a physical thing too, I literally cannot stand the smell of smoke.  I smoked through my 20s and stopped at around 30.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I think mine is really a physical thing too, I literally cannot stand the smell of smoke.  I smoked through my 20s and stopped at around 30.



Some people become allergic.  I smoked from age 15-40.  Very occasionally I smell someone light up and it smells good.  I prefer for it to stink.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Some people become allergic.  I smoked from age 15-40.  Very occasionally I smell someone light up and it smells good.  I prefer for it to stink.




That new stuff their smoking smells nice, almost tempting me to buy one of those new things with the scented stuff, but I am resisting, that's all I need is to have trading one bad smoking habit for another, thought delightfully aromatic, just as harmful.  Oh but sooooooo tempting at times.


----------



## oakapple

AprilT said:


> That new stuff their smoking smells nice, almost tempting me to buy one of those new things with the scented stuff, but I am resisting, that's all I need is to have trading one bad smoking habit for another, thought delightfully aromatic, just as harmful. Oh but sooooooo tempting at times.


Do you mean 'vaping'? They are the latest thing, supposed to be so much better for you.There is no tobacco in them, so no cancers. There is a bit of nicotine though, so you will get addicted to that [like we already are with caffeine] plus flavourings.


----------



## oakapple

If anyone out there has a cold/flu the best remedy ever is a drop of the hard stuff with hot water and honey added.It won't do anything for the cold, but will leave you feeling better!In fact, I had one last night [and I don't even have a cold.]


----------



## AprilT

oakapple said:


> Do you mean 'vaping'? They are the latest thing, supposed to be so much better for you.There is no tobacco in them, so no cancers. There is a bit of nicotine though, so you will get addicted to that [like we already are with caffeine] plus flavourings.




Yes, that's that what I'm referring to, however the health community is still butting heads on how much safer an option e-cigarettes truly are and like you said, due to the nicotine content, they are quite addictive and for some people can be a gateway to other addictions such as young people starting out just thinking these e-cigs are cool and next thing you know, they've moved on to regular cigarettes from there at some point.  Guess I'm talking myself out of trying them, but, they're still tempting.  They get you coming and going.


----------



## jujube

oakapple said:


> If anyone out there has a cold/flu the best remedy ever is a drop of the hard stuff with hot water and honey added.It won't do anything for the cold, but will leave you feeling better!In fact, I had one last night [and I don't even have a cold.]



Oh, I DO believe in the healing powers of a hot toddy.  I woke up with a stuffed up head today and a bit of a cough and I'm going to fix one right now.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> Oh, I DO believe in the healing powers of a hot toddy.  I woke up with a stuffed up head today and a bit of a cough and I'm going to fix one right now.



I had a horrid flu a few years ago and was downing lots of hot toddys.  Hot water, lemon, set honey, and good Scotch whisky.


----------



## Twixie

oakapple said:


> If anyone out there has a cold/flu the best remedy ever is a drop of the hard stuff with hot water and honey added.It won't do anything for the cold, but will leave you feeling better!In fact, I had one last night [and I don't even have a cold.]


Yep..you still have the flu when you wake up..plus a hangover..


----------



## oakapple

Twixie said:


> Yep..you still have the flu when you wake up..plus a hangover..



No, you won't have a hangover! I said 'a' hot toddy not seven.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Back to the OP for a minute (continue on with the party, Girls !); I just want to chime in here that I also love wearing makeup. 
Part of it is the artistic thing, and playing with the new styles and different colors and techniques, especially of eyeshadows. 
Another part is that it does help my apprearance, and even though I don't wear makeup nearly as often now that I don't work and am not out in the "public eye"; I still enjoy looking nicer when I go out somewhere.

Probably one of the main reasons I wear makeup is that my husband  (sexy man that he is) loves seeing me dressed up and wearing makeup.      He doesn't even mind if he has lipstick on his neck (or wherever), or ends up smelling like Tabu perfume. 
So, attracting a man, when it is MY man, is definitely a plus to me !


----------



## hollydolly

Oh my HFL, I haven't seen a bottle of Tabu in years...I wore it as a teen...it was wayyy too heavy for me then of course, but I was a bit of a hippy child so  but I loved it anyway...wouldn't wear it now, I prefer much more light scents  but I would still like to get a whiff of it for old times sake..


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Holly, Tabu has a favorite mine since I was a teenager, too ! I used to love those little black cat glittery holders that they put the bottles of Tabu in. At one time, I had the whole set, perfume (or at least cologne spray), soap, and even that dusting powder with the poofy little dusters. 
Now, it is hard to find, and I don't wear it for every day either. There are other fragrances that are more appropriate for my weekly trips to Kroger; but I still love how it smells on my body, and often wear it just to smell that awesome fragrance. 
I  like the scent of Opium. and Obsession, as well, but they are not "going to the grocery store" perfumes either.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I wear Tabu every day! And I get more compliments-I am always stopped in the store by women asking me what I am wearing. When I tell them,they all say "OMG-I haven`t worn Tabu since I was a teenager-or even seen it. Where did you get it-I`m buying some!" It actually isn`t too hard to find.Walmart has the best price on it (around $12) Kmart is $18.00. I try to buy it around Christmas when you can get really good deals on gift sets of it. Dh loooves Tabu and says "don`t ever change".


----------



## jujube

Did Tabu come with a cap that looked like tiger fur, or was that something else?  Early to middle 1960's.


----------



## Cookie

I remember Tabu from the 50's when I was a kid and my girlfriend's mom used to have it on her perfume tray along with tons of other fascinating bottles.

During 60's I used to love 'Wind Song' by Prince Machiavelli - and I wonder if it's possible to buy it somewhere - maybe online - I don't know - any clues?


----------



## jujube

View attachment 11140


----------



## Laurie

"So, attracting a man, when it is MY man, is definitely a plus to me !"

Thank God for a female female, who revels in her femininity.  I thought I had the only one left.

Your husband and I are members of a very select, and dwindling, band!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Here ya go,Cookie.......http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prince-Matchabelli-Wind-Song-Cologne-Spray-2.6-oz/13424586


----------



## Cookie

Thank you, thank you, Mrs. Robinson, -  who knew it could be had at Walmart.  Happy days!


----------



## Meanderer

...the key is to start young!

View attachment 11165


----------



## AprilT

^ cute pic


----------



## Happyflowerlady

jujube said:


> Did Tabu come with a cap that looked like tiger fur, or was that something else?  Early to middle 1960's.


 I think that you are remembering "Tigress" by Faberge. I remember seeing that bottle, too; but not how is smelled anymore. I also loved Windsong, and (of course) Evening in Paris. Another one that I wore a lot and haven't seen in a long time was called "Fire and Ice", not sure who made it, either.


----------



## Ina

I have been wearing the same perfume for a long time. My husband would buy it for me on my birthday. It is called Sand & Sable by Coty.


----------



## AprilT

I've had a few favorites in past years, but in last decade it's been Dior and Ralph Lauren, but with my budget, I'm going to have to find a new favorite unless I can get another deal on ebay when my last bottle of Jadore wears out.  I'm glad there's a Marshalls near by, I might see what's lurking there, but they don't carry Jadore Laurens' Sport isn't carried anywhere but special order these days.  I'm sure I'll find something eventually to take it's place.


----------



## jujube

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that you are remembering "Tigeress" by Faberge. I remember seeing that bottle, too; but not how is smelled anymore. I also loved Windsong, and (of course) Evening in Paris. Another one that I wore a lot and haven't seen in a long time was called "Fire and Ice", not sure who made it, either.



YES! That was definitely it!  Tigress.  I think it was pretty strong, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Meanderer

Buying perfume for my Wife, has always been an adventure.  When we were newlyweds, her favorite was Tigress.  I think it was Caliente (Hot in Spanish) that came next.  Lately it is White Diamond and Poison. I've had great fun buying poison for my Wife.  One year I wanted to get her something different, so I looked for chrome lipstick....but could not find it.  Is there such an animal?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

And here you go,HFL!   http://www.walmart.com/ip/10451090?...42655352&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78655941032&veh=sem


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

There is such a thing as Chrome Lipstick,Meanderer,but it looks like Nordstrom is out of it  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-chrome-lipstick/3062464


----------



## Just plain me

My sister used to wear "White Shoulders" and I loved it. But the price was over my budget. I just looked it up and it is amazing what price differences there are!


----------



## Ameriscot

I love perfume but have become highly allergic.


----------



## Laurie

My wife's very much the traditionalist - Chanel, Tweed, Givenchy and the like.  She wears "cooking" perfumes like Letice or Ysatis around the house.


----------



## hollydolly

I used to love Avon occur creme perfume...long discontinued now of course..

Does anyone know of a really light floral creme perfume ...I much prefer cremes'' but I an never find a really good one.

Currently I use a spray perfume..''Lovely'' by Sarah Jessica Parker....it's a sily white Amber which I really like..


----------



## Ralphy1

I still use Aqua Velva to attract women of a certain age...


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## AprilT

Laurie said:


> My wife's very much the traditionalist - Chanel, Tweed, Givenchy and the like.  She wears "cooking" perfumes like Letice or Ysatis around the house.



In my twenties early thirties, I wore Givenchy Ysatis and Narcisse by chloe, Samsarah in my 30's.  There was a time in my late teens and early twenties when I sold Avon and Candid was my scent of choice most of the time, I also liked Navy.


----------



## hollydolly

OH I just remembered another one that I wore years ago...Coco by Chanel...haven't smelled that in a long time either


----------



## QuickSilver

This was always my favorite


----------



## Twixie

My favourite perfume of all time was ''Magie Noir'' by Lancombe..they don't do it anymore..boo hoo..


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11191


----------



## AprilT

LOL ^, but whateva, I myself never pay full price.  Tickled pink as usual, well something a shade different than norm.


----------



## Butterfly

I'm up for that pub crawl, too!


----------



## AprilT

Butterfly said:


> I'm up for that pub crawl, too!




Ah!  A pub/bar etc crawl, lets hope it doesn't go like this:


----------



## avrp

I need to add a little bit of light color to my lips, which have paled as I've aged. Wouldn't leave the house without at least wearing  some mascara and lipstick.
Look your best, do your best, be your best. That's my motto


----------



## Laurie

"Wouldn't leave the house without at least wearing some mascara and lipstick."

Leave the house?

My wife wouldn't even think of leaving the bedroom without them, any more than I would think of not shaving (with aftershave!).


----------



## hollydolly

Further to your post Laurie..

I had a Canadian aunt and uncle..they had no children and were completely wrapped up in each other, they were always immaculately dressed and turned out. Never once had we seen my Auntie without make-up, even after they moved from Canada to Fife and we got to see them very regularly..it was only when i was older that I learned that even  my uncle had never once seen my aunt without make-up and perfect hair. She would refresh her make-up before going to bed, and re-do it in the morning again..before he was awake.

Not very relaxing IMO..but each to their own.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mrs. Robinson

hollydolly said:


> Further to your post Laurie..
> 
> I had a Canadian aunt and uncle..they had no children and were completely wrapped up in each other, they were always immaculately dressed and turned out. Never once had we seen my Auntie without make-up, even after they moved from Canada to Fife and we got to see them very regularly..it was only when i was older that I learned that even  my uncle had never once seen my aunt without make-up and perfect hair. She would refresh her make-up before going to bed, and re-do it in the morning again..before he was awake.
> 
> Not very relaxing IMO..but each to their own.



Years ago,we had a friend the exact same way. She had her hair "done" at the beauty shop three days a week-always in a fancy updo. Always wore full makeup. She had two children and gave birth to them without getting a hair out of place or her makeup smudged. She got up an hour before her hubby every morning to do her makeup and make sure her hair was perfect. Guess it didn`t work out too well for her because they divorced after 15 years of marriage. She was also addicted to tanning beds and sadly,last I heard,she had skin cancer on the soles of her feet. Who has ever even heard of that happening?!?


----------



## Laurie

hollydolly said:


> Further to your post Laurie..
> 
> I had a Canadian aunt and uncle..they had no children and were completely wrapped up in each other, they were always immaculately dressed and turned out. Never once had we seen my Auntie without make-up, even after they moved from Canada to Fife and we got to see them very regularly..it was only when i was older that I learned that even  my uncle had never once seen my aunt without make-up and perfect hair. She would refresh her make-up before going to bed, and re-do it in the morning again..before he was awake.
> 
> Not very relaxing IMO..but each to their own.



We're not quite that bad, but when we were courting my wife would no more think of greeting me without make up than I would have thought of spending time with her while unshaven.

Just because we put that courtship on a more permanent basis fifty odd years ago there is no need to change!

I have never broken wind in my wife's presence, the ultimate in disrespect, nor has she ever heard me use foul language (though as a forty year vet I know a bit, in more than one language!), and the only time I have heard her swear was when she dropped a bag of flour on a newly washed floor and she said "Oh s**t"

As a matter of interest, our 17 year old son also heard her on that occasion, and forty years later that expression is still known in the family as "Mum's word"!


----------



## Just plain me

To each their own. My husband and I are comfortable around each other and I never wore makeup at home unless we had company coming. Oftentimes I stay in my PJ's and housecoat all day long, if I am not planning on leaving the house.  But then my husband stays in his work clothes.  I love sweat pants and tops. They are good enough to go grocery shopping in and to church on Wed. Nights and to my children's house in the fancy subdivision.


----------



## Ameriscot

Yes, to each his/her own.  My husband I are comfortable around each other.  If I felt I needed to wear makeup and look nice all the time for him, I wouldn't feel that I could be myself.  I like casual, don't wear makeup, swear and we have no problems farting in each others presence, it's natural, not disrespectful.


----------



## hollydolly

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Years ago,we had a friend the exact same way. She had her hair "done" at the beauty shop three days a week-always in a fancy updo. Always wore full makeup. She had two children and gave birth to them without getting a hair out of place or her makeup smudged. She got up an hour before her hubby every morning to do her makeup and make sure her hair was perfect. Guess it didn`t work out too well for her because they divorced after 15 years of marriage. She was also addicted to tanning beds and sadly,last I heard,she had skin cancer on the soles of her feet. Who has ever even heard of that happening?!?



OH my God, skin cancer on the soles of her feet?..that's a *lot *of tanning ...


----------



## AprilT

I didn't even wear make up around my boyfriends all the time and for sure not to bed. They saw me at my best and worse, though, I do prefer being at my best most times for me.


----------

